# Corn snakes



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

im picking up a corn snake, and want to know as much as I can, about them.

I've seen these things in rubbermaids and such, but never seen any heaters or anything near them, does this mean they can live at room temp or is there heaters and such that im just not able to find without looking specifically for them? how fast do they grow?

(my house is always hot in here, probably a constant 80degrees damn old people!!!)

and how should I set up its tank?

any other information will be grately accepted, as well as pictures.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is some general info on them
http://www.reptilecare.com/CornSnakeCaresheet.htm

Here is some mophs that can be purchased 
http://www.reptimania.co.uk/cornmorphs.htm


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here are some pics of some of the morphs mentioned in the link above:
Candy Cane Corn male, het for Lavendar, Houdini:


















Albino Motley Corn female, Danu:



























Reverse Okeetee Corn female, Gwenhwyfar:


















Normal Corn male, het for Lavendar, Gawaine:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Sunglow Corn female, Bri:


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

WOW JUST WOW


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

since my house is at a constant 80 degrees, does it need a heater and such, as it may get to hot for him or her with a heater?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes - Get a heat pad for it. And a temp gun to measure the temps exactly. Don't get those cheap thermometers from the pet shop. They're crap.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, great pics!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn draco you seem to have the dream collection of everything!


----------

